# Silly



## nmayeux (Jun 22, 2006)

What has six arms, six legs, and three teef?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
The third shift at Waffle House!


----------



## Dutch (Jun 22, 2006)

Noah, I was in a Waffle House in Augusta, GA about 3 years ago and there was a gal working on the #3 shift with a full set of teeth. She said that she found 'em on a table and said that a customer that came in at the end of the #2 shift may have left them. She was keeping 'em in her pocket in case he came back in!  That's her story and she was sticking to it!! :mrgreen:


----------

